# Any kickboxing/ amateur mma events in and around london ? Looking to compete in 2012



## wikeader (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey , I want to fight Amateur MMA/kickboxing . im 18 . Willing to compete . Dont mind the travel.

Fight at Light-Heavyweight , experience in Sanshou and kick-boxing. Looking to fight my second fight.


----------



## Jiggsy (Mar 15, 2012)

wikeader said:


> Hey , I want to fight Amateur MMA/kickboxing . im 18 . Willing to compete . Dont mind the travel.
> 
> Fight at Light-Heavyweight , experience in Sanshou and kick-boxing. Looking to fight my second fight.


I am currently organising an amateur tournament in Birmingham to be held in May, The ZT MMA tournament in partnership with Sol Gilbert. Follow the below link for further details.

http://www.uk-mma.co.uk/events-amp%3B-tournaments/19942-any-kickboxing-amateur-mma-events-around-london-looking-compete-2012-a.html

Thanks


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

Firstly personally I'd recommend finding a good club to train where the coaches can ensure you get good matches on respected and safe shows as there are sadly too many badly managed events just out to make some quick cash. The benefit of fighting out of a good gym is a structured fight camp and proper corner team on the day.

Just noting the post above we'd recommend ZT as they are a solid event and we have had guys fight on their interclubs before. Its not in London but we would also recommend Gym01's events in Portsmouth to get some great experience and Marc Goddards AMMA events in Wolverhampton. I think MMA Clinic also run some amateur events now-another great group of guys.


----------

